# Unterschied zwischen POP3 und SMTP?



## Allwissend (9. September 2005)

Was ist der unterschied zwischen POP3 und SMTP bei eMail-Server?

Welches ist besser/von Vorteil z.b. für Outlook?


----------



## Julian Maicher (9. September 2005)

POP3 -> Emails empfangen
SMTP -> Emails senden

Für Outlook brauchst du prinzipiell beides oder ein äquivalentes Protokoll, wenn du sowohl empfangen, als auch senden willst.

BTW: Du machst deinem Namen ja alle Ehre.


----------



## son gohan (9. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Webpaket bei evanzo.de und Probleme mir ein funktionierendes Emailkonto mit dem Programm Thunderbird zu erstellen.

Also das Problem sieht so aus, nachdem ich mir ein neues Konto erstellt habe ohne Fehlermeldungen oder, will ich eine Email abschicken die aer nie ankommt.

Hm, hat jda jemand ne Lösung ?


----------



## Allwissend (9. September 2005)

Wenn ich aber eMails mit z.B. Outlook oder anderen senden und empfange will, wie stell ich das ein? Brauch ich da informationen von dem email-Anbieter?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. September 2005)

Natuerlich. Du musst wissen welchen Host/welche Hosts Du ansprechen musst.


----------



## Allwissend (10. September 2005)

Und wenn ich es z.B. bei Outlook eingerichtet habe muss ich bei meinem Anbieter z.B. GMX noch etwas einstellen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. September 2005)

In der Regel nicht.

Um beim Beispiel GMX zu bleiben:
Dort gibt es 2 moegliche Sicherheitseinstellungen fuer SMTP.
Zum einen POP-before-SMTP, wobei innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitraumes vor dem Versenden von eMails erstmal Mails abgeholt werden muessen.
Zum anderen SMTP-Authentication, wobei sich der Mail-Client mit Username und Passwort beim SMTP-Server anmeldet. Hierbei ist es nicht noetig erstmal eMails abzuholen um auch senden zu koennen.

Einige Mail-Provider bietet alternativ, oder zusaetzlich, zu POP3 auch IMAP.
Der Unterschied bei IMAP ist, dass dort die Mails auf dem Server bleiben. Der Vorteil der Geschichte ist, dass man von ueberall immer an seine Mails kommt.
Diese Technik wird in der Regel in Firmennetzen genutzt, z.B. damit der Computer des Users ohne Verlust der eMails ausgetauscht werden kann. In der Regel laeuft das ueber Exchange, welches ein eigenes Protokoll nutzt. Aber auch Exchange kann IMAP und POP3 anbieten.

Hier ein paar Links zu Detailinformationen zu SMTP, POP3 und IMAP.
RFC2821 - Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP)
RFC1939 - Post Office Protocol - Version 3 (POP3)
RFC3501 - INTERNET MESSAGE ACCESS PROTOCOL - VERSION 4rev1 (IMAP)


----------



## Allwissend (10. September 2005)

Ich hab mir nämlich dieses Lotus Notes 6.5 von IBM gekauft. Und hab es auf meinen GMX-Account eingestellt. Aber es geht nicht. Notes kann die Mails einfach nicht abholen. Liegt das vielleicht daran das ich einen Router hab?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. September 2005)

Nein, am Router wird es hoechstwahrscheinlich nicht liegen. Du bist ja nicht der einzige der auf GMX ueber einen Router zugreifen will.
Gibt Dir Notes irgendeine Fehlermeldung?


----------

